# What brand of net and how many wraps?



## KurtS1 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have seen some discussions about different brands of net, but could not get the search function to find any. I posted recently about making the jump to net and have since sealed the deal, Now I am wondering who makes good net and can I afford it and also about how many bales does a roll of net do (I make 4X5 bales). I have seen people talk about 2 or 3 wraps, but not sure how many that I want or need. I make grass alfalfa hay and around 500-700 bales per year, although that may increase, some.

Any/all input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Kurt


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

I use John Deere Cover Edge, and wrap 2.5 times on a 5' diameter bale, always been good, and the green hue of the JD product makes the bales look fresher. I'm sure that our cows prefer the green wrapped bales, but I could be wrong.

I think that there is cheaper product out there, but I stay with what works for me.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

3.5 Vermeer
Could probably use less and probably should to save money.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I use cover edge as well. 4x5 bales 2.7 wraps about 275 bales to a 12000' roll.not sure what baler you have I have heard some wrap works better in some balers. As far as price I just bought 20 rolls for a bit less than $300 each after tax plus there's a check from tama tec for $19 per roll on the way there off season promo


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Pritchett net wrap, 2.25 wraps with alfalfa or alfalfa/grass.

Using my number of wraps, with a 9,840' roll, about 275 bales per roll in theory.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I utilize 48'' Tama(JD) edge to edge(13,200 ft) & that makes about 310 66'' diameter Bermuda/mixed grass bales with 2 plus wraps with net cost very close to $1 per bale. Some types of crop baled can dictate more than 2 wraps of net.

Jim


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

You can't think of net being more expensive if you see the time saved baling. When I switched from twine to net the cost was just about the same as I applied enough twine to make bales look good. Not the few wraps you see on some. My twine bales were just about as flat looking as they are with net. My price for both twine came out as Tx Jim said about $1/bale. I have my monitor on a JD baler set at 2.3 wraps and have never changed it. Dry, wet, grass, oats, sorghum sudan both 4 ft and 5 ft bales.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> I utilize 48'' Tama(JD) edge to edge(13,200 ft) & that makes about 310 66'' diameter Bermuda/mixed grass bales with 2 plus wraps with net cost very close to $1 per bale. Some types of crop baled can dictate more than 2 wraps of net.
> 
> Jim


Same here! Great minds think alike! :lol: 
Tama 13,200 x 48" x 2.25 wraps.

Very few issues.

Might do 2.5-2.75 on feed bales.

Usually Messicks sells the big rolls of Tama for ~ $275

Don't bother with the overpriced stuff.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

I have a Vermeer 604M and use the Vermeer over the edge wrap, 9840' roll. 3 wraps gets me just shy of 200 rolls on a 60" roll. My baler prefers the JD wrap as it's thinner and I get less "snap back" when the knife pinches it off, but I have a hard time seeing the stripes on the rolls instead of the black or green sides on the Vermeer wrap. I load all of the bales a certain way in the field and index them in the hay lot so the bale trucks can pick them up and be ready to unroll once I get to the field with them. Nothing worse than setting down a roll in the field and trying to pick it up from the other side with a bunch of hungry cows in the way.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pritchett Net wrap, 2.25 wraps on hay, 3.25 wraps on stalks or straw.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I must be the stingy one here, because I only use 2 wraps for hay and 3 wraps for corn stalks. I use 48" x 9840' Prichett. When buying a pallet of 16 rolls, it cost $201 each. I don't need that much net wrap, so I share it with the neighbors. 300 five foot bales per roll.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Unlike twine, in the almost 30 years of working on New Holland net balers, I have yet to come across a problem due to the brand of net. That may not be the case for other brand balers. Like all things if it works for you there is no reason to look elsewhere.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

mike10 said:


> Unlike twine, in the almost 30 years of working on New Holland net balers, I have yet to come across a problem due to the brand of net. That may not be the case for other brand balers. Like all things if it works for you there is no reason to look elsewhere.


agree. ive tried several different brands and not necessarily a problem: ive found the pounds per roll(actual weight of a new roll of wrap) is relative to wraps required to prevent popping open.

until recently ive used tytan @ $250/roll. now, i like the flag wrap from jones @ ~$200/roll. both are just shy of 100# and dont come apart with 2.5 laps on 4x6 with fairly rough handling multiple times

tried a roll of golden harvest a couple years back because i picked it up for $150. took 4.25 laps and its weight was 60#. popped at 2.5 laps and again at 3.5 laps. cleaning that up is not my idea of fun. in the end price of net was higher due to more laps


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I agree and I should have said the net wrapping process. Some brands may require more or less net to secure the bale. It all depends on what you are baling. Have a few guys wrapping 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 wraps with no problem. Does that make the NH net better than others? Find and use what works best for you.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Used JD cover edge @2.5 per bale (cost $300 per 12,500'), switched to Ag-rite from Jones Twine last year @2.5 per bale (cost $220 per 11,800"). 51 inch Ag-rite does not cover the edge as well but will go over the edge some. Guess it depends if you want cover edge or not. Mostly native grass hay, btw.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Pritchett netwrap.

2.2 wraps on hay

3.2 wraps on stalks

Before I tried Pritchett netwrap I used about 8 different brands.Some was total crap and I even sent some back.Some I used up by loosening up the netwrap break at the net wasn't tight to keep it from popping.And that's what some netwrap cos tell people to do if their net is breaking,well if you don't have the net on tight it won't hold its shape as well or shed water ass well.

I do sell it and have for over 10 yrs now and have had some other cos want me to sell their product.No thanks!Very seldom loose a customer and sometimes it's just for a year as they tried something else then come back.

They should sell netwrap with a strength rating like twine.They do in some other countries I know.And I know Pritchett's is tested at the factory.


----------



## KurtS1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for all of the replies. I should have added, the baler that I bought was a NH 644 and I will only be baling hay and all of it is Grass/Alfalfa mix and 2-3 cuttings per year.

I thought the edge over the roll, was a Deere thing, that was done by the baler? Apparently not and it is actually the net and can be done with all balers?

The prices that folks have posted, seem a lot more reasonable, than what I had though, somewhere I got it into my head that the net cost about $500 per roll. I was still going to go that way, mostly to speed up baling, but am VERY happy to hear the $200-300 price per roll. That will help to keep me closer to my current bale price.

I should add that, with twine, I make a nice flat, tight bale, like IH 1586. I do this to make a bale that looks good for the customer and because I handle them about 4 times (field to barn and barn to customer). I hate mushy, squishy, squawshy bales. If they fall apart before I get them to the customer, then I have wasted my time and money and I have a huge mess to clean up!

Thanks again for all of the info,

Kurt


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

KurtS1 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I should have added, the baler that I bought was a NH 644 and I will only be baling hay and all of it is Grass/Alfalfa mix and 2-3 cuttings per year.
> 
> I thought the edge over the roll, was a Deere thing, that was done by the baler? Apparently not and it is actually the net and can be done with all balers?
> 
> ...


Over the edge isn't just a Deere thing but it also isn't a 644 thing. You'll be buying 48" wrap for that. I get along just fine with Netex extreme in my 644 at 2.25 wraps on hay. It's just over $200 for the 9800' roll. I've never tried to put a 12,000' roll in the baler but it looks questionable whether it would fit under the brake. I bought a roll of texnet to try but it's still laying in the shop. It was less than $200.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Pritchett netwrap.
> 
> 2.2 wraps on hay
> 
> ...


How does the Pritchett wrap compare to Vermeer as far as strength and durability if stored outside in a fairly humid climate?

I don't get the snap-backs with the JD wrap, but it doesn't weather near as well as Vermeer if left outside. I can run the brake tighter on my baler using the JD wrap, but I'm just not happy with the color/durability.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tightwad said:


> How does the Pritchett wrap compare to Vermeer as far as strength and durability if stored outside in a fairly humid climate?


I'm on the other side of the state and use to have all outside storage of RB. Been using Pritchett since 2008/9, with NO experience with Vermeer brand net wrap. I have used net wrap that I bought from JD dealer and some I bought from NH dealer (but don't know brand/manufacture of either).

With Pritchett, had no problems with hay that was stored outside for two seasons (2 winters) before being fed.

I wouldn't think humidly would be the problem with net wrap deterioration, but sun light more so, caused by the UV rays.

Larry

PS sent you a PM.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tightwad said:


> How does the Pritchett wrap compare to Vermeer as far as strength and durability if stored outside in a fairly humid climate?
> 
> I don't get the snap-backs with the JD wrap, but it doesn't weather near as well as Vermeer if left outside. I can run the brake tighter on my baler using the JD wrap, but I'm just not happy with the color/durability.


Vermeer wrap is spaced farther apart,the length wise "chains"are 2"? apart where as most all other brands are about 1" apart.The chains on Vermeer are heavier but there is less of them.I had a guy tell me it doesn't shed water as well comparing them.

Most all netwraps have 12 month UV in the plastic,and it starts breaking down from the sun after that.Humidity should have no effect on any netwrap.I've heard inderectly some herbicides if sprayed on the bales has effected how long it lasts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaulN said:


> I must be the stingy one here, because I only use 2 wraps for hay and 3 wraps for corn stalks. I use 48" x 9840' Prichett. When buying a pallet of 16 rolls, it cost $201 each. I don't need that much net wrap, so I share it with the neighbors. 300 five foot bales per roll.


set for 2 or 3 on wraps and mine comes up a tad short on actually getting a full 2nd or 3rd wrap. Set for 2.25 or 3.25 it has a little overlap so I have a full 2 or 3 wraps.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Wow didn't expect to be the only person doing 3.5. I am going to start doing some 2.25 and 2.5 and see how it goes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Stxpecans123 said:


> Wow didn't expect to be the only person doing 3.5. I am going to start doing some 2.25 and 2.5 and see how it goes.


A lot depends on what you are baling and how long the product is.And how tight the baler is set.

Wheat straw ran threw a rotary combine And the baler set at max pressure will take a lot more wraps then grass or alfalfa hay that is 3' tall.

Cornstaks that are chopped fine vs just raked will take more wraps.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I always err on the side of caution.....3.50-3.75 for us, don’t want ANY issues handling bales. We resell so we will be handling a few times. In the overall scheme of things, it’s a fairly minor cost....put enuf to do the job effectively.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stxpecans123 said:


> Wow didn't expect to be the only person doing 3.5. I am going to start doing some 2.25 and 2.5 and see how it goes.


It'll go fine. 
I did about 700 tons of 4x5's this year and didn't have 1 of the bales wrapped 2.25 times let go.
You have more chance of screwing up a bales wrap handling it around something sharp when loading or unloading.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

r82230 said:


> I'm on the other side of the state and use to have all outside storage of RB. Been using Pritchett since 2008/9, with NO experience with Vermeer brand net wrap. I have used net wrap that I bought from JD dealer and some I bought from NH dealer (but don't know brand/manufacture of either).
> 
> With Pritchett, had no problems with hay that was stored outside for two seasons (2 winters) before being fed.
> 
> ...


I didn't receive any PM's as far as I can tell, but thank you to both yourself and swmnhay for the responses.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I baled alot of sorghum sudan baler set at max pressure and did 3.5
Fed a few (17 bales) today and counted the wraps, it's more like 3.25.


----------



## Orchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I do some orchardgrass/alfalfa/timothy hay. Mostly 4x5 bales using a Vermeer baler. I was using some generic net wrap. I wish I could recall the name. I do 2.5 wraps. The bales were not consistently looking good. I ran out of the generic wrap and bought a roll of 51 inch Vermeer wrap for my 4 foot baler. It was a tremendous improvement in the looks of the bale. This was important as I sell about 75% of my rolls. One mans experience. yes, you can laugh, but sometimes (not always) it was like pouring corn kernels in to an old sock versus pouring them in to the cardboard roll in the middle of a roll of paper towels.


----------



## 7740 (Dec 1, 2019)

2.25 on grass hay, been using Tytan from the NH dealer in my 7060, works well here.


----------

